# Hitbox Alerts!



## Sir TEPL (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey there! Youtuber getting more into streaming!

I know there are a lot of alert systems for Twitch, but there seems to be none for Hitbox (being fairly new)
So Would it be possible someone could make a alert system for followers on hitbox streams?
I have very little experience with javascript and know no other language.


----------



## xiuide (Mar 15, 2014)

Looking at their API page, it seems they do not support grabbing this info at the current moment (though i could be wrong!) Id suggest writing to them and asking if they could add this to their API though!


----------



## Sir TEPL (Mar 15, 2014)

xiuide said:


> Looking at their API page, it seems they do not support grabbing this info at the current moment (though i could be wrong!) Id suggest writing to them and asking if they could add this to their API though!


Thanks for info anyway :)


----------



## L13GProject (Apr 10, 2014)

... is that the api thing you all were waiting for?

http://developers.hitbox.tv/followers

I am not a developer but user ... that's why I am waiting for this to come as well ... :D


----------



## xiuide (Apr 10, 2014)

L13GProject said:


> ... is that the api thing you all were waiting for?
> 
> http://developers.hitbox.tv/followers
> 
> I am not a developer but user ... that's why I am waiting for this to come as well ... :D



that seems to be, in-fact, the API that was needed. Id have to look into it a bit more to be certain however. I'll see if I cant whip up some test cases and maybe put together a webapp for it (no promises though! my code-fu is a bit rusty, and I dont have much time)


----------



## Snaert (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey!
I've been streaming for about 2 years and im getting sick of the lag/stutter we (the none partners) are getting thanks to how the twitch server nodes are working. So i've decided to test hitbox for a while. What im trying to say is i'd LOVE you if you could make this happen =)

//Andy


----------



## L13GProject (Apr 16, 2014)

xiuide said:


> that seems to be, in-fact, the API that was needed. Id have to look into it a bit more to be certain however. I'll see if I cant whip up some test cases and maybe put together a webapp for it (no promises though! my code-fu is a bit rusty, and I dont have much time)


... so have you found out something? I am really exited about hearing from you soon ...


----------



## ExXxO (Apr 21, 2014)

It would be pretty awesome to have some Alerts for Hitbox :)


----------



## xiuide (Apr 23, 2014)

hey guys quick update, ive looked at it a bit and it should be possible, i have a saturday off upcoming so Ill try to get some more done then. sorry its taking so long, but life. lol


----------



## L13GProject (Apr 23, 2014)

xiuide said:


> hey guys quick update, ive looked at it a bit and it should be possible, i have a saturday off upcoming so Ill try to get some more done then. sorry its taking so long, but life. lol


... you are awesome !!! Thank you so much ... :D


----------



## ExXxO (May 3, 2014)

xiuide said:


> hey guys quick update, ive looked at it a bit and it should be possible, i have a saturday off upcoming so Ill try to get some more done then. sorry its taking so long, but life. lol



I really look forward to this ^^


----------



## hellnano (May 10, 2014)

ExXxO said:


> I really look forward to this ^^


+1 ,please!


----------



## ExXxO (May 15, 2014)

Any news on this one?


----------



## DistrictSix (Jun 6, 2014)

somthing like night dev with animation and a sound file ?? please *patiently waiting* :]


----------



## ExXxO (Jun 10, 2014)

Has someone looked into making one plugin yet?


----------



## LevelPulse (Jun 12, 2014)

Just wanted to let you know that the guy who made the chat bot for hitbox called "MeowBot". He's twitter is @TheErtzel if you want to ask him any ideas.


----------



## dacoder (Jun 23, 2014)

The last time I checked their API they had no availability to do this... I even asked them about adding it. They said they would... then never did. Also Hitbox is good if you arent partnered with them, but be wary of those guys, they ripped off other people in their first streaming site attempt.


----------



## hellnano (Jun 23, 2014)

This maybe can help :D
http://puu.sh/9GaCL/e0abea1b77.png


----------



## L13GProject (Jun 23, 2014)

hellnano said:


> This maybe can help :D
> http://puu.sh/9GaCL/e0abea1b77.png


... I think this one should do it for the moment ... ;) ... http://obsproject.com/forum/resourc...h-tool-v2-followers-subscribers-donations.66/ ... using it myself ... works just fine!


----------



## hellnano (Jun 23, 2014)

L13GProject said:


> ... I think this one should do it for the moment ... ;) ... http://obsproject.com/forum/resourc...h-tool-v2-followers-subscribers-donations.66/ ... using it myself ... works just fine!


ty so much


----------



## Th Flying 1diot (Jul 1, 2014)

hellnano said:


> ty so much


You are welcome :p


----------



## Th Flying 1diot (Jul 1, 2014)

L13GProject said:


> ... I think this one should do it for the moment ... ;) ... http://obsproject.com/forum/resourc...h-tool-v2-followers-subscribers-donations.66/ ... using it myself ... works just fine!



Still tweaking the Tool, if you find something missing, or something you would like let me now! ;-) I also could build an export feature so you could use the files localy, would still depend on CLR Browser offcourse. But the best thing of an WebTool is that there is community. Also I will be building a Custom Alert feature which will behold some custom alerts I will make so people could start with a defined custom alert and from there go on.


----------



## L13GProject (Jul 1, 2014)

Th Flying 1diot said:


> Still tweaking the Tool, if you find something missing, or something you would like let me now! ;-) I also could build an export feature so you could use the files localy, would still depend on CLR Browser offcourse. But the best thing of an WebTool is that there is community. Also I will be building a Custom Alert feature which will behold some custom alerts I will make so people could start with a defined custom alert and from there go on.


... it would be very nice to choose the hierarchy of the layers ... so that you can choose which one goes over or under the other ... you know what i mean? Sorry for my bad english. It is not my mother tongue ... ;)


----------



## Th Flying 1diot (Jul 1, 2014)

No problemo! I now exactly what you meant. And that I still need to build actually xD. That is one of the things what wil be coming soon. Just need to find the easiest way for implementing it. I also want to add a grouping function so you could move things in a easier way. Just for editing purpose. But the position of the layers is still on top of the list! When I got the time I will add it, after finding the right combination of codes xD but will do! 

Kind regards,
ThFlying1diot


----------



## L13GProject (Jul 2, 2014)

Th Flying 1diot said:


> No problemo! I now exactly what you meant. And that I still need to build actually xD. That is one of the things what wil be coming soon. Just need to find the easiest way for implementing it. I also want to add a grouping function so you could move things in a easier way. Just for editing purpose. But the position of the layers is still on top of the list! When I got the time I will add it, after finding the right combination of codes xD but will do!
> 
> Kind regards,
> ThFlying1diot


 
... great ... :D ... just to mention it: I think that there is no need for an offline version. one place/website to go and do your stuff is just fine ... ;)


----------



## redkwind (Jul 12, 2014)

Hello there guys.
I'm the creator of SubAlert (or TwitchAlerts). It is a program i made for Twitch that alerts the streamer of new followers, donations and Subscribers.
I'm currently implementing hitbox.tv into the program so you dont have to wait much longer.
The current version of the program already has follower alerts for hitbox.tv, it is highly customizable, supports mp3 sounds etc.
Right now, im working with the hitbox.tv team and subscriber alerts are almost ready.
If you wanna give it a try to the follower alerts head up to http://twitch.tv/subalert 
Try it up and let me know how it goes.

If you have any ideas let me know so i can implement it into the program.


----------



## Sowbug (Jul 25, 2014)

redkwind said:


> Hello there guys.
> I'm the creator of SubAlert (or TwitchAlerts). It is a program i made for Twitch that alerts the streamer of new followers, donations and Subscribers.
> I'm currently implementing hitbox.tv into the program so you dont have to wait much longer.
> The current version of the program already has follower alerts for hitbox.tv, it is highly customizable, supports mp3 sounds etc.
> ...


Hi. Are there any updates on the subscription alert feature for hitbox?


----------



## redkwind (Jul 26, 2014)

Sowbug said:


> Hi. Are there any updates on the subscription alert feature for hitbox?



I literally just released the V0.65 that has support for Hitbox.tv   on both Followers and Subscribers. Try it up and let me know how it goes.
I really need feedback on it because not many people is using it for hitbox right now.


----------



## Ertzel (Jul 26, 2014)

As some have stated earlier in this, I'm working on a web based sub/follow notifier. I've been distracted with working on meowbot and some other Hitbox-related projects lately but I will be continuing work on the notifier this week.


----------



## MrExNavy (May 5, 2016)

I believe I found what everybody has been looking for. An alert system that works Hitbox as well as Twitch, YouTube and Daily Motion and works with OBS. I looked a long time to find this and I hope you all take a look. I am using it now for all my streams to both Hitbox and Twitch. The site is Tipeeestream.com and has tons of features. Enjoy.


----------

